# Vauxhall Astra or Volvo C30



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking at getting a new car, I quite like the VauxhallAstra and Volvo C30. I was looking at the Limited Edition 1.4T and a R Design Lux. Now which would you go for? Could you recommend a different model?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

RDB85 said:


> Looking at getting a new car, I quite like the VauxhallAstra and Volvo C30. I was looking at the Limited Edition 1.4T and a R Design Lux. Now which would you go for? Could you recommend a different model?


Id probably go for a Volvo C30 - better quality product IMO.

I think the proportions of the Astra are horrendous, paint it in brown and you have a royal turd with 2 doors and a boot


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Volvo C30 over the Astra, better built, better quality, unique looks.

Ive got a 2012 Volvo C30 2.0L R-Design Lux & I love it. Its not a rocket ship by any means, bit its a really really good cruiser. Absolutely great leather seats that are so comfy its untrue.

Go for a facelift C30, ideally get one of the last produced either on a 62 or 13 plate.

Did a thread in the showroom few months ago

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391431


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Volvo C30 over the Astra, better built, better quality, unique looks.
> 
> Ive got a 2012 Volvo C30 2.0L R-Design Lux & I love it. Its not a rocket ship by any means, bit its a really really good cruiser. Absolutely great leather seats that are so comfy its untrue.
> 
> ...


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

C30 in rebel blue :argie:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

RDB85 said:


> Andyg_TSi said:
> 
> 
> > Volvo C30 over the Astra, better built, better quality, unique looks.
> ...


Ive not had any issues with mine to be honest so far...main dealer servicing can be a bit steep....but so can all main dealer servicing.

The 2.0L petrol Im running in gives me 30/31 mpg on the daily commute. If your in the market for a diesel, then theres a choice from the D2 - D5.

Mine is dead smooth & a pleasure to drive. Its a nice place to be. Only tging mine doesnt have it heated seats.

Go have a test drive, you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Ive not had any issues with mine to be honest so far...main dealer servicing can be a bit steep....but so can all main dealer servicing.
> 
> The 2.0L petrol Im running in gives me 30/31 mpg on the daily commute. If your in the market for a diesel, then theres a choice from the D2 - D5.
> 
> ...


That's good MPG. Main Dealer servicing is always expensive. Would you go with that or a a T5?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Volvo every time


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Any thoughts on this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Volvo-C30...166426?hash=item3f7cb4d8da:g:XYAAAOSw-K9ZHYWh


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

RDB85 said:


> That's good MPG. Main Dealer servicing is always expensive. Would you go with that or a a T5?


If I could afford to run one, id go for the T5, if you're not bothered about fuel economy


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> If I could afford to run one, id go for the T5, if you're not bothered about fuel economy


Yes that's the only thing the running costs. Plus it's only an extra 80bhp you think it would be more. I may try it. Also what are the autos like? Or best with a manual?


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> Any thoughts on this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Volvo-C30...166426?hash=item3f7cb4d8da:g:XYAAAOSw-K9ZHYWh


Looks good that one, got some fairly rare options on it too. You can get the T5 with a manual but those are very rare.

I've got a 2008 2.0 diesel SE Sport which was the forerunner to the R-Design, it's now done 132k miles (had just over 60k on it when I bought in 2012) and if I had to change it right now I think I'd probably get another one, but with the T5 engine.

It's not the most engaging car to drive but it goes well enough and it feels very solid on the road, it's more suited to road trips than hooning. I've done some very long journeys in mine and I always get to the destination completely unstressed and with no back ache.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

This is a tad on the expensive side, but UBER rare & tastefully modded. If only!!

I just found a great car on Auto Trader.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201705255802253?atmobcid=soc3

Download the app to find your perfect car.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...onsumersearch&referrer=utm_source=App%20Share


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> This is a tad on the expensive side, but UBER rare & tastefully modded. If only!!
> 
> I just found a great car on Auto Trader.
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201705255802253?atmobcid=soc3
> ...


I have seen that blue one, its amazing. But out of my price range, as 11k is a push really. As I need to factor in the repayments/


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

What do you reckon I could get the dealer down to say £9500 cash?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

There is these:

http://www4.autotrader.co.uk/classi...nimum-badge-engine-size=2.4&make=VOLVO&page=1

http://www4.autotrader.co.uk/classi...nimum-badge-engine-size=2.4&make=VOLVO&page=1

http://www4.autotrader.co.uk/classi...nimum-badge-engine-size=2.4&make=VOLVO&page=1

Only thing I am not a fan of is the two tone leather


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I really like the Gheko green one (tbe last one) but to be honest, they are all over priced when you consider the age of the cars

I bought mine exactly a year ago for £9,500 Dec 2012 registered on a 62 plate.

Id get a 2.0L petrol R-Design lux. Youll get a 'younger' car for your money with spare change too

Heres a selection:
I just found a great car on Auto Trader.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201703313909369?atmobcid=soc3

I just found a great car on Auto Trader.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201705185572557?atmobcid=soc3

I just found a great car on Auto Trader.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201704304959016?atmobcid=soc3

The 2.0L petrol is chain driven too, so no cambelt to worry a out.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> I really like the Gheko green one (tbe last one) but to be honest, they are all over priced when you consider the age of the cars
> 
> *I bought mine exactly a year ago for £9,500 Dec 2012 registered on a 62 plate.
> *
> ...


Was that a T5 that you got for that price. I think because you cant get hold of them now, dealers think they should overprice them, as you say they are overpriced for the year of car. The green one I would need to see in person, to see if I like it. I did consider an R Design Lux, but dont want to think I should of went for a T5.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Out of those three R Design Lux would you go for?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

RDB85 said:


> Was that a T5 that you got for that price. I think because you cant get hold of them now, dealers think they should overprice them, as you say they are overpriced for the year of car. The green one I would need to see in person, to see if I like it. I did consider an R Design Lux, but dont want to think I should of went for a T5.


No, ive got a 2.0L petrol mate


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

RDB85 said:


> Out of those three R Design Lux would you go for?


I would go for the white one....the 1st one


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Always liked the C30,T5 or D5 would be cool.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Cosmic white mine.....rare colour


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Cosmic white mine.....rare colour


That is a rather nice colour, I am not sure on the green one. Its unusual but The black does look nice. I have asked them if they are open to offers on the black t5,. I do like that white one, looks like its got a nice kit on it.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

That grey/black one...it looks like the alloys are kerbed for a start so thats a barganing chip to start with.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

This one: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ontent=Skimbit%2C%20Ltd.&utm_term=Performance

Only thing I dont like are the two tone seats.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah, thats the one I meant....both front wheels are kerbed & will need a refurb.

If the white one up for £11K has fsh then consider that one. Most dealers have a margin & I dont think a cheeky offer if £10,250 would be out of order!
Especially as the wheels have been resprayed in a non standard colour (and tou could get the dealer to touch them in) plus it doesnt have NAV by the look of it


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Yeah, thats the one I meant....both front wheels are kerbed & will need a refurb.
> 
> If the white one up for £11K has fsh then consider that one. Most dealers have a margin & I dont think a cheeky offer if £10,250 would be out of order!
> Especially as the wheels have been resprayed in a non standard colour (and tou could get the dealer to touch them in) plus it doesnt have NAV by the look of it


Yeah that white one has been round a white, they just dont seem to get back to me. Yeah those alloys are horrible, I would be changing them, but your right it is missing some spec.

I think it comes down to the two T5s the black one and I may look at the green one. I will see if I can get the dealer to come down on them a little, I am sure for the black one £9500 is about right.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

We Buy Any Car values the black t5 @ £5850


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Narrowed down some 2.0 R Design Lux

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...im=R-Design Lux&radius=80&sort=mileage&page=1

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...im=R-Design Lux&radius=80&sort=mileage&page=1

They are if that Black T5 is sold.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

What do you reckon on this: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...tm_content=Skimbit, Ltd.&utm_term=Performance

Or is there a better spec model? I have decided to leave that T5 as they where not open to offers and it seemed overpriced for the year. As I think realistically its worth £8k. Its too bad that blue t5 is so far away and out of my budget.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

RDB85 said:


> What do you reckon on this: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...tm_content=Skimbit, Ltd.&utm_term=Performance
> 
> Or is there a better spec model? I have decided to leave that T5 as they where not open to offers and it seemed overpriced for the year. As I think realistically its worth £8k. Its too bad that blue t5 is so far away and out of my budget.


That was one of the 3 i posted up. Its a nice one that!.

Where are you based?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am based in Liverpool.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

RDB85 said:


> I am based in Liverpool.


Im off work this week & Im in Manchester. If you wanted, could meet up half way & you can take a look at mine if you like?

Give you an idea before going on dealer forecourts etc


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So the black T5 was sold this morning.... I will have to keep an eye out for one, but they are becoming hard to get hold of. I still think the R Deign Lux would be excellent.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

must admit i do like these.

but this one you posted looks to have had paint ....

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ontent=Skimbit%2C%20Ltd.&utm_term=Performance

nearside quarter panel doesn't appear to match the door.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Found this one, but its got the two tone: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ion=at_cars&radius=80&fuel-type=Petrol&page=1


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Not a fan of the 2 tone leather. Full leather is way to go.

Still think the white one in preston is the best bet.

The R-Design lux is the top trim level, the only differencr eith some cars is the winter pack option which gives heated seats.
Some also have bi-xenon lights as an option.

R-design lux gives you pretty much all the bells & whistles youll ever need.

If you csn afford £8 - £8.5k then get one and 13 plates are the last ever made.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I am toying with buying one of these as it would be a very economical and stress free car to use daily, but I just don't think it is large enough for our lifestyle.

The C30 is a far superior car to any Astra, only downside is that there are far fewer of them to choose from. The D5 is not to be sniffed at, just need to get the cambelt changed.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

ollienoclue said:


> I am toying with buying one of these as it would be a very economical and stress free car to use daily, but I just don't think it is large enough for our lifestyle.
> 
> The C30 is a far superior car to any Astra, only downside is that there are far fewer of them to choose from. The D5 is not to be sniffed at, just need to get the cambelt changed.


How much space do you need?. The boot is big enough to deal with shopping or a weekend away for 2 with cases.
Fold the back seats down & there is bags of space for tip runs etc


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Andyg_TSi said:


> How much space do you need?. The boot is big enough to deal with shopping or a weekend away for 2 with cases.
> Fold the back seats down & there is bags of space for tip runs etc


This is the argument I am having with myself.

Option 1- Volvo C30 to get to work, nothing much else, just commuting. If I can fit a pram in it and 2 kids car seats, so much the better. Wifeys XC60 becomes the main family car. Downside of this is that if we want to do anything you have to unload the bootload of Vets kit that resides in the car 24/7.

Option 2- Volvo XC70/V70/Audi A6 Avant/Allroad- fit in x2 kids, pram plus dog plus camping kit or whatever else. Two family cars, problem solved albeit is higher running costs but equally good cruiser.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

:Youll get a pram in the boot.

The rear seats have the fittings for car seats, so thats not a problrm either :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I will have to have a look at that one in Preston, see what they will give me for my Mini Cooper Park Lane. Its for sale on here also. There a cracking car, and because they dont make them, very unusual, which I like.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

RDB85 said:


> I will have to have a look at that one in Preston, see what they will give me for my Mini Cooper Park Lane. Its for sale on here also. There a cracking car, and because they dont make them, very unusual, which I like.


Good lad. Option is also there if you want a nosey round mine becorehand. No problem dude. Just pm me :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Good lad. Option is also there if you want a nosey round mine becorehand. No problem dude. Just pm me :thumb:


Thanks Andy, that is very kind of you. :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Volvo due to the seats - I've only been more comfy in a Phantom (what a trip that was! I won it in a competition...wish I could afford one of those or knew someone who had one!)


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So I phoned up about the Volvo is Preston. It does not come with heated seat, not a big deal but I would like them. I have found this one: http://www.fow.co.uk/our-cars/view/volvo-c30-nu13xrj?view=view&deposit=250&term=48&annual=10000


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Thats nice that red one. How much is your mini valued at?......at end of day its a out the cost to change

Are you looking to finance the balance after p/x or just pay cash


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Thats nice that red one. How much is your mini valued at?......at end of day its a out the cost to change
> 
> Are you looking to finance the balance after p/x or just pay cash


I know what the mini is value at part ex, its quite low. It would be on finance after the park ex.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Winter pack is a must on a Volvo!! My sisters friend has a Rebel Blue C30 and my brother had a black one, both Mazda MZR engined ones and they were great. The Rebel Blue one is particularly nice but other than the colour is a poverty spec one, a standard R-Design with very few other toys. My sisters V50 SE Lux is substantially better equipped


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have found an R Design: http://www4.autotrader.co.uk/classi...radius=1500&make=VOLVO&postcode=l192rf&page=1

I dont do the mileage to get a Diesel. They look okay. As I cant find a R Design Lux for under 10k. There is a red one but not keen on the colour.

There is a Diesel: http://www4.autotrader.co.uk/classi...archad=New&postcode=l192rf&radius=1500&page=1 in Rebel Blue. But I am not sure whether to get this? Not that clued up on diesels as I know you cant use them for short trips. I do about 12k a year.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Seen this: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ontent=Skimbit%2C%20Ltd.&utm_term=Performance

Now I dont do the mileage for diesel, but the colour is lovely, right spec, road tax is £30, and its got low mileage. So question is I am best looking at this, or stick with a petrol?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd have to say it's worth test driving the two so you can see which you like the most (after all, you'll have to live with it).

I think petrol will probably drive more smoothly with less weight over the nose, although the 1.6 diesel isn't a big block. I guess the petrol is naturally aspirated and the diesel is obviously turbo - that gives a bit of a different driving experience as well.

Of the two you have linked to I'd go with the Diesel purely because it is a much nicer colour. Black is a dog, I'd never get one again personally.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mother-Goose said:


> I'd have to say it's worth test driving the two so you can see which you like the most (after all, you'll have to live with it).
> 
> I think petrol will probably drive more smoothly with less weight over the nose, although the 1.6 diesel isn't a big block. I guess the petrol is naturally aspirated and the diesel is obviously turbo - that gives a bit of a different driving experience as well.
> 
> Of the two you have linked to I'd go with the Diesel purely because it is a much nicer colour. Black is a dog, I'd never get one again personally.


Thanks, is the R Design that bad? That blue colour is really nice.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

RDB85 said:


> Thanks, is the R Design that bad? That blue colour is really nice.


I wouldn't say the R-Design is bad at all, it's just having a black car is a ballache. You can't (easily) clean it when it's sunny, it looks dirty really quickly and it shows up every little mark in the paint. So for me that's why I personally wouldn't go for a Black car again.

I thin that blue colour is lovely and it's unique to Volvo! Ford have one that's similar but I've only seen that on the new RS Focus so there's hardly tonnes of them about.

But the biggest thing you need to do is test drive the different variants and see what you like. You don't have to go out to drive these exact ones you've linked to. Make your life easier by going to a volvo dealership that has some in, even if they are out of your budget - you're their to try the engines out, not buy those exact ones.

Of course if these two are close to you then yeah, go and give them a go.

My best bit of advice would be to take our advice and park it - choosing your car is a deeply personal thing, your preferences could be completely different to ours.

You might like the punch from a diesel or the smoothness of the petrol, and it's unique to each car as well. The R-Design will have a firmer ride (due to bigger rims and lower suspension) and a nice bodykit!


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I'm biased but C30 all the way, and definitely get R-Design; the car just looks better than the non-R, and the seats are just spot on. You won't regret it.

IMO, pearlescent white is the best colour on the facelift (2009 on I think), and Orinoco Blue the best on pre-facelift:

(Unless you can find a T5 Polestar, then get that one. 4wd and 400HP  )


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Personally, you'll be better getting the petrol over diesel & that D2 although in arguably the best colour, is overpriced for me.

This one is a lovely example of an R-Design Lux, in your budget, in a great colour.

I just found a great car on Auto Trader.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201705185572557?atmobcid=soc3


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Petrol or diesel ? . it depends on what kind of driving you do. Short, stop start journeys are a no no in a modern diesel. If you do Longer journeys and motorways ... diesel every time.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just been sent a T5 in black, 2 owner from new, done 23,500 miles with a fsh and just serviced at Volvo. She's got winter pack, folding mirrors, Dynaudio and upgrade alloys. *£10,990*

The only small issue is it has two tone leather. hmmmm decisions decisions


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

If your on FB there are 2 groups yoj should join...im a member in these too.

Volvo c30 crew uk

C30 crew uk for sale & wants.

In the for sale & wants, there are a few c30's for sale......at least youll know any car tou buy (if you do from a member) it will be cared for by an enthusiast.

The groups are full of knowlegeable & helpful c30 owners.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Andy I will check that out. See what I can find close to Liverpool on there


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

What do we reckon: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272727014036


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So I have been looking at R Design Lux and even that T5. It's a hard choice as I would want something with a high spec, but that T5 maybe a little overpriced. It's very highly spec though.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Have you bought one yet dude?


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Let me know how you get on with it. We have another Volvo to buy and a C30 is on the cards.


----------

